# Barudan LEM Pro-II



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering who has installed this attachment and how good is it?

Barudan | LEM Pro II

Barudan | LEM Jr

We would like to get this system connected to 7 of our machines (barudans and swf).

Is it worth installing?

Id appreciate views from anyone who has used it.

Thank you.
Rgds,
Rishi


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks interesting. I am going to ISS Ft. Worth the end of this month and plan on talking to my Barudan rep about it.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Barudan

There is also software to do the job ( I think ). I dont use it but it could be an alternative idea. 
Interesting to hear your thoughts if you buy one of these systems. I am getting a little fed up running between the machines with the CF card. 
Earl


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Earl Smith said:


> Barudan
> 
> There is also software to do the job ( I think ). I dont use it but it could be an alternative idea.
> Interesting to hear your thoughts if you buy one of these systems. I am getting a little fed up running between the machines with the CF card.
> Earl



this sounds interesting although it doesnt give the reports on production time, thread cuts, head problems, etc etc.

it says its free....do you know where I can download the software or where I can get it from?

Thanks for this info Earl.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I called barudan UK but they were least helpful


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I´m in Germany and Barudan here know of this software and Sell a version of it. Apparently there are 2 or 3 levels. 
Have you tried Barudan US? Show them the UK web site , maybe they can help. 
I havent bought it because the software needs a com port on the computer for each machine. Means I have to buy a new computer. The switch could be better. 
Earl.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

oh didnt realise I need a computer for every machine....i'd need to buy 7 machines ha ha

think i'll stick to the LEM program where i can also check on productivity and monitor speeds and thread cuts and stop times etc etc...this helps especially during night shift when my staff tend to run it at high speed so they can get 2 hrs sleep at nite..... so its either this or put cameras which is another option...


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry , miss understood. You will need a com port on your computer for each machine. One computer , 7 com ports. 
Stick with the LEM. 
Earl


----------

